# NAS im Selbstbau mit GBLan und Raid



## HerrHofrat (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Hab vor mir ein Nas System mit GigabitLan und Raid5 zu bauen. Da ich aber von Hardware überhaupt keine Ahnung habe, wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könnt. Geplant wär eine Realisierung mit einem Mini ITX Board, die sind schön klein und stromsparend und zum Teil lüfterlos. Sehr gut wenn das System 24/7 online sein soll.
Als Mainboard würde ich gern das Jetway J7F4K1G5D oder das Jetway J7F4K1G2 nehmen. 
Wäre vielleicht ein größeres Board besser? Das Board muss nicht viel können außer WOL, und GBLan. Als andere is mir mehr oder weniger egal.
Jetz zur Raid Karte. Da die 1,2 bzw 1,5GHz CPU vom Mainboard ja eh nicht wirklich viel zum tun hat müsste ja eine Software Raid Karte wie die RocketRaid 1740 ja reichen, oder?
Als Betriebssystem soll FreeNas laufen.
Was meint ihr dazu, wo sind meine Konfigurationsfehler, was kann ich besser machen?

mfg Herr Hofrat


----------



## port29 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich stehe gerade vor einem etwas ähnlichem Problem. Aber du musst zwei Sachen wissen. Willst du Strom sparen oder willst du Performance? Und wieviel Speicherplatz / Ausfallsicherheit brauchst du?


Ich bin momentan überzeugt, dass ich aus meinem Desktop einen Server machen werde. Der Server wird dann ein AMD 3700+ mit 2GB RAM. Und SATA Festplatten. On board sind 8 SATA Anschlüsse vorhanden und die könnte man auch ganz gut nutzen und zwar ohne weitere Hardwareanschaffungen. (btw. bei Raid Karten würde ich stets 3Ware nehmen.)


Aber jetzt komme ich zur eigentlichen Sache: Ich würde als Betriebssystem (open)Solaris und Dateisystem ZFS verwenden. Gerade ZFS ist so super skalierbar, dass es für ein NAS wunderbar geeignet ist.


----------



## chmee (20. Oktober 2007)

Wenn dieses NAS "nur" für Raid und Serververwaltung ackern wird, braucht es - meiner Ansicht - kein großer Prozessor sein. Die VIA C7 sind nicht wirklich schnell, aber dafür sollte es reichen. 

Ich würde die Sache mit dem Leistungsverbrauch definitiv beachten. Denn 365 Tage mit jeweils 24 Stunden sind schon Einiges an Geld, und wenn dieses NAS zuhause steht - quasi zum Spaß - dann ist das ein Posten in der Stromrechnung. Bei 100W sind es etwa
160Eur/Jahr..

mfg chmee


----------



## HerrHofrat (20. Oktober 2007)

Es soll definitiv stromsparend sein, deshalb das mini ITX Board und so.
Als Mainboard hab ich jetz noch das Intel Essential Series D201GLY gefunden. Hat zwar nur 100MBit, ist aber gleich um einiges billiger, und für mein Netzwerk zurzeit vollkommen ausreichend. Weiters hat es einen Lüfter drauf, aber den kann man ja weg modden. 
Mein Problem ist jetzt noch das Netzteil. Welches soll ich nehmen? Ein PicoPSU oder doch ein herkömmliches ATX? Anforderungen sind halt das es einen guten Wirkungsgrad hat, am besten keinen Lüfter, und nicht zu groß dimensioniert ist. Da  wär ich gleich bei der nächsten Frage. Für das Intelboard + Raidcontroller + max. 4 Festplatten (320gb Seagate) reichen da 120W? Bzw kann ich da eventuell noch weniger nehmen?
Ich werd FreeNAS auf einer CompactFlash Card laufen lassen. Das ist genau dafür designt und scheint mir auch sinnvoll zu sein. Weiters hab ich im Freenas Form gelesn das einige den Raidrocket Controller benutzen und der nicht so schlecht sein soll. 
Problem ist das ich mir keinen echten Hardwareraidcontroller leisten kann. Softwareraid (vom Betriebssystem) will ich auch nicht nehmen, da ich hier nur schlecht eine weitere Platte ins Raidarray hängen kann. Der Rocketraid unterstützt das nämlich.


----------

